# Good Audio dealing with NPP?



## RamistThomist (Mar 29, 2005)

Where can I find some good audio dealing with the NPP?


----------



## AdamM (Mar 31, 2005)

If you follow the link below it has several online lectures dealing with the NPP. 

http://www.paulperspective.com/page6.html

Also, e-mail First Pres of Jackson www.fpcjackson.org and ask them to send you the lectures by Dr. Guy Waters on the NPP. There is a summary lecture on the NPP that everyone would benefit from (about 75 minutes) and there are a bunch more detailed lectures that go deep. Frist Pres makes them available to people almost at cost, so it is worth a call or e-mail.


----------



## doulosChristou (Mar 31, 2005)

James White delivered a 3 part presentation at my church a couple of years ago that was very informative. The audio is available free for download or streaming here:

http://www.dayspringsermons.org/sept03.htm


Also, this free audio interview by Mark Dever of Lig Duncan is excellent:

http://resources.christianity.com/9....jhtml?id=46901&JServSessionIdroot=nej06ekul1


----------



## D. Paul (Apr 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Where can I find some good audio dealing with the NPP?



Brian Schwertley has a series at SermonAudio. For me, hsi was a masterful job of presenting the true vs the false. It's the Auburn Avenue series.


----------

